# Louisiana Bee Equipment Show and Tell



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Found this in local paper- SW LA Beekeepers Association will have a Bee Equipment Show and Tell in Derrider, La. on Feb. 7th at the War Memorial Civic Center, 250 W. 7 th St. Need more info. please contact Keith Hawkins, County Agent, 337-463-7006 or by email at [email protected].
I will be there, hope to meet any of you that can make it.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Meeting tonight, I am gonna be there.


----------

